# developing Elders to a right view of grace



## soakland (Mar 16, 2009)

Hi -

I am a Pastor interesting in developing my elders to a proper view of God and His grace. They are evangelical (with a CMA background - very shallow In my humble opinion) and I am Reformed Baptist. 

Any ideas as to books or devotional material to assist in that effort?

Soli Deo Gloria,
Scott


----------



## Herald (Mar 16, 2009)

Biblical Eldership

Good read.


----------



## SolaScriptura (Mar 16, 2009)

If you're wanting a book about grace, per se... particularly as it relates to salvation... Then I suggest Horton's fine book, "Putting Amazing Back into Grace."


----------



## Whitefield (Mar 16, 2009)

SolaScriptura said:


> If you're wanting a book about grace, per se... particularly as it relates to salvation... Then I suggest Horton's fine book, "Putting Amazing Back into Grace."



Agreed. This was one of the important books in my journey into the Reformed faith.


----------



## PresbyDane (Mar 16, 2009)




----------

